# Origi e Rebic saltano Sassuolo Milan. Le condizioni.



## admin (29 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%. Origi ha un’infiammazione tendinea, Rebic mal di schiena.


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

iniziamo con gli indisponibili dal nulla....


----------



## CS10 (29 Agosto 2022)

Rebic per quest'anno ha già dato


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


E via, si ricomincia!


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Agosto 2022)

Fino a 1 ora fa li dava titolari Sky… boh


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


Discreto pacco sto Origi


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


si aprono le danze


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


Quindi super lavoro per Giroud prima dell'accoppiata Inter-Salisburgo


----------



## R41D3N (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


Incredibile, posso capire Origi ma Rebic? Comincia con i mal pancia?


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Rebic per quest'anno ha già dato


Sia mai che l'avessimo ceduto questa estate, tanto ormai lo conosciamo... Ma eravamo in due gatti a dirlo.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> iniziamo con gli indisponibili dal nulla....


Esatto, ed é preoccupante, COME SEMPRE, quel "dal nulla"...
MA
Ehi, abbiamo lo staff migliore del mondo  quanti infortuni da marzo a maggio? Eheh...


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

di nuovo con un solo attaccante e senza sostituti in panchina...

Giroud dovrà farsi due gare intere prima del derby...complimenti
l'orso balù nerazzurro invece riposa...


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> di nuovo con un solo attaccante e senza sostituti in panchina...


non mi dispiacerebbe provare CDK punta, quei 20 minuti


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2022)

Vi lamentavate per il "troppo" turnover? Tiè!! 

Chi troppo vuole, nulla stringe  

Scherzi a parte, facevano sorridere le critiche al turnover massiccio dopo che da anni ci lamentiamo degli infortuni.


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sia mai che l'avessimo ceduto questa estate, tanto ormai lo conosciamo... Ma eravamo in due gatti a dirlo.


No ma che dici. Rebic doveva prendere il posto di Leao che sarebbe dovuto andare allo Utd perché "120 milioni non li vale".


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Agosto 2022)

CDK prima punta ? 
Giroud non può fare 4 gare in 8 giorni. Se le fa cammina e non ci serve a quel punto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Dati titolari fino a 1h fa, ora manco convocato. Aspettiamo ufficialità, però solita comunicazione da dittatura totalitaria, con messaggi contrastanti per confondere... 

Origi posso anche capirlo, ha sostanzialmente saltato la preparazione (anche se lo ha comunque portato le altre), Rebic già comincia a far ca*are dopo 1 partita?


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Esatto, ed é preoccupante, COME SEMPRE, quel "dal nulla"...
> MA
> Ehi, abbiamo lo staff migliore del mondo  quanti infortuni da marzo a maggio? Eheh...


L'anno scorso nel girone di ritorno andò meglio perché non c'era più la Champions tra i maroni. Quest'anno mi sa che arriveremo a schierare mezza primavera..........


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Agosto 2022)

ma sono infortunati o in ricondizionamento come dicono i nostri di Milan Lab?


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


Per come giochiamo noi se non stai al 101% non puoi giocare, eppure c'è qualcosa che non mi torna.

Si sa che infortuni avrebbero?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Problemi alla schiena per Rebic e leggera infiammazione per Origi (non si sa a che cosa), stop precauzionale. Almeno non è roba muscolare.

Come al solito però infortuni concentrati nella stessa zona, saltano i rincalzi di Leao e Giroud in un colpo solo...


----------



## -Lionard- (29 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sia mai che l'avessimo ceduto questa estate, tanto ormai lo conosciamo... Ma eravamo in due gatti a dirlo.


Rebic gode di una stima inspiegabile tra molti tifosi del Milan, è un fenomeno paranormale da approfondire visto che poi si bastona senza pietà Leao se per una partita non fa la differenza. Nelle ultime 2 stagioni il croato è stato imbarazzante non solo per gli infortuni ma anche e soprattutto per il suo prezioso coinvolgimento emotivo alle sorti della squadra e, come sottolinei giustamente tu, speravo che quella ancora in corso potesse essere la sessione giusta per salutarlo una volta per tutte. Chissà se i nostri prima o poi lo capiranno o dovremo portarcelo a zero. 

Origi a questo punto è oggettivamente un caso. Nulla di drammatico sia chiaro ma già era in ritardo ed ora inizia ad essere preoccupante. Stiamo per entrare in un periodo in cui si giocherà ogni 3 giorni, anche gare subito decisive, e non è ammissibile affrontarle con una sola punta disponibile di 36 anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2022)

eccoli... ero smarrito perchè non ne erano venuti fuori prima di bologna.
branco di capre, gli unici 2 forti che potevamo mettere per il turnover.

"""non al 100x100""" ma vaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> di nuovo con un solo attaccante e senza sostituti in panchina...
> 
> Giroud dovrà farsi due gare intere prima del derby...complimenti
> l'orso balù nerazzurro invece riposa...


Va beh Giroud ha giocato pochissimi minuti contro Udinese e Atalanta, la partita col Bologna è morta dopo 60' e anche se lui è rimasto in campo abbiamo rallentato, non vedo il problema di fare altri 90' con il Sassuolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Rebic gode di una stima inspiegabile tra molti tifosi del Milan, è un fenomeno paranormale da approfondire visto che poi si bastona senza pietà Leao se per una partita non fa la differenza. Nelle ultime 2 stagioni il croato è stato imbarazzante non solo per gli infortuni ma anche e soprattutto per il suo prezioso coinvolgimento emotivo alle sorti della squadra e, come sottolinei giustamente tu, speravo che quella ancora in corso potesse essere la sessione giusta per salutarlo una volta per tutte. Chissà se i nostri prima o poi lo capiranno o dovremo portarcelo a zero.
> 
> Origi a questo punto è oggettivamente un caso. Nulla di drammatico sia chiaro ma già era in ritardo ed ora inizia ad essere preoccupante. Stiamo per entrare in un periodo in cui si giocherà ogni 3 giorni, anche gare subito decisive, e non è ammissibile affrontarle con una sola punta disponibile di 36 anni.


se si fa male anche giroud, non possiamo neanche metterci krunic punta.....
siamo finiti, ci deve andare calabria.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Agosto 2022)

CDK punta?


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


Vabbè, pensiamo positivo. Noi ci esaltiamo nelle difficoltà.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per come giochiamo noi se non stai al 101% non puoi giocare, eppure c'è qualcosa che non mi torna.
> 
> Si sa che infortuni avrebbero?


Voci ufficiali le avremo solo dopo la partita di Sassuolo, visto che non c'è la conferenza stampa pre partita di Pioli


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Va beh Giroud ha giocato pochissimi minuti contro Udinese e Atalanta, la partita col Bologna è morta dopo 60' e anche se lui è rimasto in campo abbiamo rallentato, non vedo il problema di fare altri 90' con il Sassuolo


il problema è che rebic e origi non han giocato neanche col bologna quindi puzzano di fastidio già da un po'... vediamo per quanto ne avranno.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sia mai che l'avessimo ceduto questa estate, tanto ormai lo conosciamo... Ma eravamo in due gatti a dirlo.



Lo tengo anche se gioca 3 partite l'anno. Se non rubava palla a marusic lo scudetto ce lo sognavamo...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Come detto sopra, problemi alla schiena per Rebic e leggera infiammazione per Origi (non si sa a che cosa), stop precauzionale, fonte Longo di CM.com, ma anche MilanNews. Almeno non è roba muscolare.

Giroud praticamente ne ha giocata 1 sola e può fare anche Sassuolo easy, speriamo pure possa uscire serenamente al 60', incredibile come le rogne si concentrino in un solo reparto ogni volta.

Troppo bello aver avuto 1 solo indisponibile nelle prime tre giornate, ora subito 3.


----------



## Maravich49 (29 Agosto 2022)

Meno male che in attacco siamo "abbondanti". Mi sembra di sognare


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2022)

Adesso Sky ha pure detto giocano Tomori e Kjaer. Praticamente le formazioni lette finora sono tutte cannate. Spettacolo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Adesso Sky ha pure detto giocano Tomori e Kjaer. Praticamente le formazioni lette finora sono tutte cannate. Spettacolo.


Questa sarebbe un'ottima notizia se fosse vera.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il problema è che rebic e origi non han giocato neanche col bologna quindi puzzano di fastidio già da un po'... vediamo per quanto ne avranno.


Un po' puzzano e un po' però aveva senso a dare minuti anche ad altri, altrimenti magari non avremmo visto Adli per la terza gara di fila oppure Theo e Bennacer non avrebbero potuto rifiatare. Chiaro che se fossero infortuni a lunga durata sarebbe un problema.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Meno male che in attacco siamo "abbondanti". Mi sembra di sognare


Giroud, Origi, Rebic, Lazetic... quanti ne dovevamo avere in rosa per essere abbondanti?


----------



## bobbylukr (29 Agosto 2022)

Però un'infiammazione a me sembra una cosa muscolare


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


E pensare che loro due dovevano giocare titolari.. a questo punto giocano per forza Leao e Giroud. Speriamo sia una cosa leggera e che siano pienamente disponibili per il derby di sabato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Agosto 2022)

Origi sembra davvero poco affidabile dal punto di vista fisico.
Rebic è fracico, gode di un credito inspiegabile ma io per 15/20 milioni lo cederei domani


----------



## EmmePi (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> di nuovo con un solo attaccante e senza sostituti in panchina...
> 
> Giroud dovrà farsi due gare intere prima del derby...complimenti
> l'orso balù nerazzurro invece riposa...


Col culo che si trova Piollo per gioco-forza dovrà fare giocare Lazetic e questo fa un partitone con tripletta e ci ritroviamo un fenomeno...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Origi sembra davvero poco affidabile dal punto di vista fisico.
> Rebic è fracico, gode di un credito inspiegabile ma io per 15/20 milioni lo cederei domani


Mi sembra presto per sentenziarlo, è agosto e viene da un infortunio di 2 mesi e rotti, le infiammazioni e i problemini postumi sono normale amministrazione ed è meglio non forzare. Non ha uno storico di gravi infortuni, né è vecchio (27), non lancerei allarmismi già ora. Come Kjaer "carriera finita", a quanto pare dovrebbe giocare lui.


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Origi sembra davvero poco affidabile dal punto di vista fisico.
> Rebic è fracico, gode di un credito inspiegabile ma io per 15/20 milioni lo cederei domani


Se Rebic fa un'altra stagione più in infermeria che in campo i 15-20 li vedi col binocolo vista anche l'età. Per quello andava salutato quest'estate... 

Ormai tocca sperare che faccia un bis delle prime due con un buon girone di ritorno.


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


Come è possibile una cosa del genere? Come è possibile non essere al 100% o giù di lì?! Devono praticamente solo allenarsi bene, mangiare bene, dormire bene e rilassarsi. O sono malati o infortunati, non che non sono al 100%, dai.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (29 Agosto 2022)

Giocatori inaffidabili. Prendiamoci Ronaldo


----------



## Victorss (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.


Siamo giunti al bollettino infortuni dell' ultimo minuto 2.0: adesso si spaccano in coppia, a due a due.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2022)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Giocatori inaffidabili. Prendiamoci Ronaldo



Magari


----------



## Maravich49 (29 Agosto 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giroud, Origi, Rebic, Lazetic... quanti ne dovevamo avere in rosa per essere abbondanti?


Rebic non è una vera prima punta e già dall'anno scorso si è evidenziata la sua fragilità e tendenza agli acciacchi fisici.

Giroud tutto sommato è piuttosto integro, però ha la sua età e non può reggere tante partite di fila.

Lazetic é considerato nelle rotazioni di Pioli?

Origi, dal punto di vista fisico, il passato dice che non é sinonimo di garanzia.

Ora, i "numeri" ti danno ragione, ma il mio concetto di "abbondanza" è decisamente diverso e comprende anche queste variabili; banalizzando ed estremizzando: non si può parlare di abbondanza quando son sempre tutti acciaccati.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.
> 
> In difesa staffetta Gabbia Kjaer con Tomori



.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Rebic gode di una stima inspiegabile tra molti tifosi del Milan, è un fenomeno paranormale da approfondire visto che poi si bastona senza pietà Leao se per una partita non fa la differenza. Nelle ultime 2 stagioni il croato è stato imbarazzante non solo per gli infortuni ma anche e soprattutto per il suo prezioso coinvolgimento emotivo alle sorti della squadra e, come sottolinei giustamente tu, speravo che quella ancora in corso potesse essere la sessione giusta per salutarlo una volta per tutte. Chissà se i nostri prima o poi lo capiranno o dovremo portarcelo a zero.
> 
> Origi a questo punto è oggettivamente un caso. Nulla di drammatico sia chiaro ma già era in ritardo ed ora inizia ad essere preoccupante. Stiamo per entrare in un periodo in cui si giocherà ogni 3 giorni, anche gare subito decisive, e non è ammissibile affrontarle con una sola punta disponibile di 36 anni.


La gente generalmente prova un certo fascino per chi fa o sembra "un duro"


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2022)

Mamma Lubamba ha ritrovato il ricettario voodoo smarrito. Ora so' cavoli.


----------



## marktom87 (29 Agosto 2022)

Ma che vi preoccupate 
Meglio che giocano gli stessi siamo all inizio già stanchi Devono essere
Giroud nn fa un gioco chissà quanto dispendioso e poi nn è una eresia nn vedere lazetic ci hanno puntato molto si questo ragazzo


----------



## marktom87 (29 Agosto 2022)

Poi in ogni caso noa lang l’avrei preso al posto di rebic


----------



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2022)

Mamma mia mi sa che sto Origi è un pacco atomico, altro che.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Agosto 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Voci ufficiali le avremo solo dopo la partita di Sassuolo, visto che non c'è la conferenza stampa pre partita di Pioli


Origi sarà in panchina come sempre credo. Ha avuto un'estate travagliata e deve recuperare, niente di strano.

Ma Rebic era in palla. Prima panchina col Bologna, ora salta fuori che non è al 100%. Boh mi sembra strano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mamma Lubamba ha ritrovato il ricettario voodoo smarrito. Ora so' cavoli.



c e anche Pogba da quanto dice il fratello


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Origi sarà in panchina come sempre credo. Ha avuto un'estate travagliata e deve recuperare, niente di strano.
> 
> Ma Rebic era in palla. Prima panchina col Bologna, ora salta fuori che non è al 100%. Boh mi sembra strano.


Non verranno proprio convocati, altro che panchina...


----------



## kipstar (29 Agosto 2022)

Spero sia solo precauzione per il derby.....un altro anno così non lo reggerei.....

Imho


----------



## Julian Ross (29 Agosto 2022)

Origi pacco stellare, acquisto vergognoso, non si regge in piedi e pesa un quintale.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Origi sarà in panchina come sempre credo. Ha avuto un'estate travagliata e deve recuperare, niente di strano.
> 
> Ma* Rebic *era in palla. Prima panchina col Bologna, ora salta fuori che non è al 100%. Boh mi sembra strano.


Trauma distorsivo all'orgoglio.
Attivata modalità broncio : anno solare finito.


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Agosto 2022)

Iniziamo la conta superstiti


----------



## Bataille (29 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sia mai che l'avessimo ceduto questa estate [...]



Sarebbe stato impossibile trovare qualcuno capace di cascarci.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> c e anche Pogba da quanto dice il fratello



Questi lavavetri fortunati pensano ancora che le loro Lamborghini funzionino con un fluido magico chiamato benzina, che scatena il fuoco dentro un pentolone da riti voodoo dentro il cofano.


----------



## King of the North (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.
> 
> In difesa staffetta Gabbia Kjaer con Tomori


Al centro giocherà Giroud o Lazetic?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.
> 
> In difesa staffetta Gabbia Kjaer con Tomori


Cominciamo bene, speriamo che per Rebic non sia una stagione-bis come quella dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Agosto 2022)

diaz trq e cdk punta nel peggiore dei casi.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2022)

quindi Leao giocherà 90 minuti(a meno di adli/brahim larghi a sinistra).. lazetic è convocato almeno? altrimenti il povero Oli si fa 90 minuti


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Agosto 2022)

origi non è pronto fisicamente rebic non ha nulla può darsi parta


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.
> 
> In difesa staffetta Gabbia Kjaer con Tomori


eccolo!! Il classico bollettino di guerra della vigilia. 
RIDICOLI!!! Un altra stagione con uno staff atletico imbarazzante. Non se ne esce. Si vede che oltre al lato sportivo,non si vuole investire nemmeno in quello tecnico


----------



## marktom87 (29 Agosto 2022)

Se parte arriva lang


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%.
> 
> In difesa staffetta Gabbia Kjaer con Tomori


Qualche collegamento di mercato è da escludere???


----------



## Diavolo86 (29 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualche collegamento di mercato è da escludere???


Lo vedo improbabile...
Oddio, numericamente avremmo anche Adli che può coprire il ruolo di riserva di Leao, senza scoprirci in mezzo, ma mi pare fantamercato.
Ante purtroppo è di cristallo, tutto qui.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Lo vedo improbabile...
> Oddio, numericamente avremmo anche Adli che può coprire il ruolo di riserva di Leao, senza scoprirci in mezzo, ma mi pare fantamercato.
> Ante purtroppo è di cristallo, tutto qui.


Si rompe con le vibrazioni.


----------



## MagicBox (29 Agosto 2022)

Origi è arrivato bello marcio 

speriamo si sistemi, l’inizio non è promettente


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Origi e Rebic salteranno Sassuolo - Milan in quanto non sono al 100%. Origi ha un’infiammazione tendinea, Rebic mal di schiena.


.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Agosto 2022)

Mal di schiena..... ma cosa vuol dire mal di schiena? Bo... intorno a Rebic c'è sempre quel velo di mistero..


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> eccolo!! Il classico bollettino di guerra della vigilia.
> RIDICOLI!!! Un altra stagione con uno staff atletico imbarazzante. Non se ne esce. Si vede che oltre al lato sportivo,non si vuole investire nemmeno in quello tecnico


Non credo che il problema sia lo staff atletico quando a rompersi sono sempre le stesse persone. La verità è che quando uno è fatto di cristallo gli infortuni sono cronici e arrivano sempre. 
Bisogna vendere questi giocatori e tenere solo giocatori integri e che giocano con regolarità. Origi è arrivato già bello marcio visto che ci ha messo due mesi prima di arrivare a fare delle visite mediche e si è fatto un ulteriore mese in infermeria praticamente.


----------



## Bataille (30 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mal di schiena..... ma cosa vuol dire mal di schiena? Bo... intorno a Rebic c'è sempre quel velo di mistero..



Mi ricordano molto gli "infortuni" di El Sharaawy. Si scoprì dopo che pippava come un matto.


----------



## mil77 (30 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mal di schiena..... ma cosa vuol dire mal di schiena? Bo... intorno a Rebic c'è sempre quel velo di mistero..


X me non c'è nessun mistero....dopo la prima panchina al primo dolorino non gioca...non è la prima volta.. giocare forte ma la testa è slava...


----------



## R41D3N (30 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X me non c'è nessun mistero....dopo la prima panchina al primo dolorino non gioca...non è la prima volta.. giocare forte ma la testa è slava...


Esatto, è la prima cosa che ho pensato. Questo lo fa apposta, non sopporta di stare in panchina e gli parte la brocca!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2022)

Hanno solo un pó di acciacchi, si gioca a ritmo furioso, giusto farli recuperare e non forzare nulla.


----------

